# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  المكتبة السيّارة ..

## أم أروى المكية

المكتبة السيّارة ..




 وضاح بن هادي
@wadahhade

 
    		بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 
 	تجربة جميلة يلخصها أحد الأبناء :
	'كانت لأبي سيارة عائلية هي بمثابة المتنزّه لنا أنا وإخوتي، خاصة حين كنّا  	نذهب في مسافات طويلة كالسفر وغيره؛ حيث كان أبي يحرص على اصطحاب شيئين معنا :  	الأكل والكتب ..
	وكنا نتناوب؛ أحيانا نأكل شيئا من الأكل، وأحيانا نأخذ شيئا من الكتب ..
	ولم يكن هذا فحسب؛ بل كان أبي يسألنا ويناقشنا في أفكار الكتاب الذي قرأه كل  	واحد منا ..

 	خلاصة الفكرة : باصطحابنا للكتب والمجلات في سياراتنا؛ سيدفع الأبناء لئن  	يلتفتوا لها ويتصفحوها دون أن نوجههم أو نأمرهم ..
شريطة أن تكون تلك الكتب ملائمة لمستوى أبنائنا، وأن تتوفر فيها السهولة  	والمتعة ..

 	#أسرة_تقرأ


http://www.saaid.net/Doat/wadah/32.htm

----------


## أم حبيبة محمد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وجزاك مثله أخيتي أم حبيبة ، أشكرك على مرورك الطيب .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكِ الله خيرا ، هذا الأب بارك الله فيه لم ينسى تربية أبناءه ، حرص تعليمهم بطريقة غير مباشرة

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بوركت أختي أم علي .

----------

